# my girls... at it again!! pics



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

this weekend took the girls out both sat and today, they had fun!!!


















tried to get them to grab his tail:lol: noooooway!









I tried to grab his tail----not!











this one was from today, pulled up and had a double ! as I shut the truck off, the one we watched pulled out and trotted off:rant: you can see the size of mound it left next to the girls. notice the second one behind the girls









one last style shot!









tommorrow its back to school for the kids, probably wont learn near as much as they have in the last few days!!!! 

thanks for lookin


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice job kids look happy. I miss my kids running the line with me.

Griff


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice job on the catches and in getting the kids involved.

I was showing the pictures to my daughter tonight. We will be trapping together on the 10th of November.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice Mitch ... your girls sure are growing the last couple years.



griffondog said:


> Nice job kids look happy. I miss my kids running the line with me.
> 
> Griff


Griff ... you could always get 'busy' and have a couple more.


----------



## bmd1023 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm sorry thats mean shoot it already!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

bmd1023 said:


> I'm sorry thats mean shoot it already!


And just what do you find that is mean? Taking the girls out and learning about nature? I guarantee Mitch didn't have to twist their arm to go.

Or taking pics of a live animal? From your posts it looks like you are mostly a deer hunter, so, before passing any judgment ... have you ever been on a trap line? Do you know anything about traps/trapping? I will guarantee that there is no sportsman that has more respect for the animals they target than trappers.

On that note, since you don't appear to live that far from me, if you'd like to understand a little more about trapping ... shoot me a PM. I'll be putting in traps very soon, and you'd be welcome to come along one day.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Well put, Ed. 

And Mitch, is that a den I see in the background of the second pic?? Either way, great catch!!


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

motorcityhtps said:


> Well put, Ed.
> 
> And Mitch, is that a den I see in the background of the second pic?? Either way, great catch!!


Yes, thank - you ed! 

you know I put a post with pics in here a few yrs back with the kids and got quite "bashed" about it, through p.m. and on open forums. really gave me a sour taste about how some people are uneducated and react! 

I hope that wasnt a negative coment that was aimed at us. if so please dont limit yourself to only being the one type of hunter, it only fuels the nons and before you know it none of us will be doing what we enjoy!


also, yes its a den every spring , set there on opening day, and finally connected. (usually dont set den areas but there was sign!)


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Great post. Congrat's on getting the kids involved.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Mitch,

Great post! It was always very special to have my daughter or son go along on my trap line with me.

Neither became trappers, but they both understand the real out of doors better than most and are supports of us fishermen, hunters and trappers.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Griff ... you could always get 'busy' and have a couple more.[/QUOTE said:


> Not for me had that taken care of between wives. Just practice.:woohoo1::woohoo1:
> 
> Griff


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Way to go Mitch! Where in Northern Mi are you at? I'm taking my Granddaughter out today. I can't wait!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Go ahead thin em out a little and let the kids have fun.


----------



## bmd1023 (Apr 25, 2007)

Mister Ed, I'm sure he didn't have to twist their arms to get them to go. I think its awesome that his girls go with him, I just don't see the reason to let it suffer any longer then it has to. You are right I don't know squat about trapping, and I'm sure there is more to it then shooting a deer with a gun. I know it needs to be done just like we have to keep the deer herd down, but to me it just seems mean. Sorry


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

bmd1023 said:


> Mister Ed, I'm sure he didn't have to twist their arms to get them to go. I think its awesome that his girls go with him, I just don't see the reason to let it suffer any longer then it has to. You are right I don't know squat about trapping, and I'm sure there is more to it then shooting a deer with a gun. I know it needs to be done just like we have to keep the deer herd down, but to me it just seems mean. Sorry


 

Not to butt in,,, but I didn't see any critters suffering in any of the photo's. Great pictures!!!!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

tjays said:


> Not to butt in,,, but I didn't see any critters suffering in any of the photo's.


Thats exactly what I was thinking. Those coyotes are being held humanely, I see no blood or foot damage. The animals are perfectly suitable for healthy release or dispatch. 

Reminds me of a video I saw on Youtube...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsj-2o0ux14"]Destroying the Myth - YouTube[/ame]

Great job on the catches and for showing your daughters how humane trapping really is, Mitch. I'm sure they were excited to see those coyotes up close and eye to eye. Looks like youre doing well, hope you have a great season.

-NC


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Mitch - Great job on the coyotes! Nice to see kids having fun learning. Wish my daughters didn't live out of state at this time of year.

BMD - Education goes a long way toward understanding, please take Mr. Ed up on his generous offer to have you tag along and learn about trapping.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

tjays said:


> I didn't see any critters suffering in any of the photo's.


I totally agree. 

Do yourself a favor and spend a day with Ed on the trap line or at least take the time to learn about trapping. I can't promise you'll be headed to the store to buy traps of your own, but you'd be surprised how different the sport of trapping is from the image it has been given by the uninformed.


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

toepincher said:


> Way to go Mitch! Where in Northern Mi are you at? I'm taking my Granddaughter out today. I can't wait!


about 20 miles south of mackinaw


thanks again guys for your support, Northcountry -thanks for posting that video! 

running the line today wasnt quite the same without the kids, and yes I woulda been able to take a few more pics with the kids in them! but here they are any way
talk about laidd back lazy looking yotes!!!!


----------



## bmd1023 (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry if I sound like I am bashing you guys for trapping. But it is not at all the way I meant it. I respect your hobby ( if that's the right word ) It seems to take alot of skill to do it, I've done some reading, I apologize if I offended anyone. Happy Trapping Gents! (just not for me )


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Good job on the yote's, it's great to see the kids getting involved. (Looks like they are having a blast) My youngest daughter wasn't even a week old and she was checking traps with dad, i'll never forget it. I picked up a rat that day in a #4 set for a culvert plugging beaver.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Great photo! That yote looked pretty comfy. I have had them asleep when I got there.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

bmd1023 said:


> Mister Ed, I'm sure he didn't have to twist their arms to get them to go. I think its awesome that his girls go with him, I just don't see the reason to let it suffer any longer then it has to. You are right I don't know squat about trapping, and I'm sure there is more to it then shooting a deer with a gun. I know it needs to be done just like we have to keep the deer herd down, but to me it just seems mean. Sorry


 Compare trapping with the fate animals suffer when struck by automobiles. For every critter that you see dead on the highway there are 4 or 5 more that wander off into the woods to die a slow agonizing death. Some suffer a few days only to be caught by a predator and eaten alive because they cannot escape.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Seeing your photos gives me the itch to get at again. Darn gas prices put my traps in storage 4 years ago. Maybe its time to rethink my outdoors activates... THANK YOU :evil:!!!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

bmd1023 said:


> Sorry if I sound like I am bashing you guys for trapping. But it is not at all the way I meant it. I respect your hobby ( if that's the right word ) It seems to take alot of skill to do it, I've done some reading, I apologize if I offended anyone. Happy Trapping Gents! (just not for me )


The offer still stands to ride along for a day ... I really think it would be very 'eye opening' for you. I live just north of Fremont, so I'm not all that far away. I will be running starting this weekend, up until the 14th. There are a couple weekend days in there that I may have to spring traps, (daughter will be in the State Cross Country Finals and she has a West Shore Symphony performance).

Shoot me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

bmd1023 said:


> I'm sorry thats mean shoot it already!


its not any different than taking a picture of a fish that you caught, both trapping and fishing are similar in that way, you can either keep it or release it, i can see no difference, its just that fishing is more accepted/practiced in the outdoor realm of activities, and trapping is highly misunderstood among the populous

ps. and you should be proud, hundreds of hours of work can easily go into canine trapping every year, with few moments of glory/ feelings of accomplishment


----------

